# XC Laufräder in weiß??



## DonDizzle (14. Juli 2007)

Tach..nachdem mir hier schon so super in Sachen Kurbel geholfen wurde, würd ich gern von euch wissen welche Empfehlungen oder Erfahrungen ihr mit geben könnt bezüglich weißer Laufräder für XC...wobei ich auch schon mal nen 1 - 1,5 Meter Drop mache....von daher ist es ambivalent..suche was leichtes aber stabiles...vielleicht zeigt mir ja jemand genau die Mitte...achja und Richie Rich bin ich auch nicht.....kann aber sparen


----------



## Mr. Speed (14. Juli 2007)

Such mal bei DT Swiss sin alles top Laufräder 
Allerdings sin die Preise etwas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellspawn (14. Juli 2007)

es gibt weisse Felgen von Sun und von Ritchey. Mit Naben wird's da schon eher eng. Es gab mal welche von Sram (9.0SL), die zu bekommen dürfte aber etwa so einfach sein, wie ein Bild vom Yeti.


----------



## CrashOversteel (15. Juli 2007)

Also ich weiÃ nun nicht in wie weit sich 1,5m Drops mit XC vertragen, daher denke ich eine Allmountain LRS wÃ¼rds bei dir auch tun. 

2 VorschlÃ¤ge habe ich in die Richtung. 

Mehr AllMountain bis Enduro, aber noch moderate 1750g und fast 800â¬  : 






oder mehr in Richtung XC und Marathon, aber auch fÃ¼r die hÃ¤rtere Gangart Synchros. Dann aber ohne weiÃe Naben. Die Felgen bekommst du auch einzeln und kannst die LaufrÃ¤der mit deinen Naben aufbauen.


----------



## DonDizzle (17. Juli 2007)

ok mit weißen Naben wird wirklich schwer.....welche könntet ihr mir denn in schwarz empfehlen...und welche schwarzen Speichen??? All Mountain hört sich gut an!


----------



## _booze_ (17. Juli 2007)

guckst du hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/SRAM-9-0-SL-Nabe...ryZ77586QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

weiße sram tauchen immer mal bei ebay auf bloß immer regelmäßig reinschauen...


----------



## Mr. Speed (17. Juli 2007)

CrashOversteel schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nun nicht in wie weit sich 1,5m Drops mit XC vertragen, daher denke ich eine Allmountain LRS würds bei dir auch tun.



Meine Mavic Felgen mit den alten XTR  Naben und normlen DT Swiss Speichen haben das bis heute immer noch tadellos gehalten und ich fahr ein HT 



CrashOversteel schrieb:


> 2 Vorschläge habe ich in die Richtung.
> 
> Mehr AllMountain bis Enduro, aber noch moderate 1750g und fast 800  :



Das sin Reinrassige Endurofelgen, und haben 9mm SchnellSpanner durchmesser Die gehn auf ne Normale XC Gabel nich rauf 


CrashOversteel schrieb:


> oder mehr in Richtung XC und Marathon, aber auch für die härtere Gangart Synchros. Dann aber ohne weiße Naben. Die Felgen bekommst du auch einzeln und kannst die Laufräder mit deinen Naben aufbauen.


Das hört sich gut an


----------



## _booze_ (17. Juli 2007)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> und haben 9mm SchnellSpanner durchmesser Die gehn auf ne Normale XC Gabel nich rauf


das hör ich aber jetzt zum ersten mal


----------



## DonDizzle (17. Juli 2007)

_booze_ schrieb:


> guckst du hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/SRAM-9-0-SL-Nabe...ryZ77586QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> weiße sram tauchen immer mal bei ebay auf bloß immer regelmäßig reinschauen...



bin ich schon am beobachten.....für wieviel schätzt ihr geht das weg??


----------



## DonDizzle (17. Juli 2007)

und die hier halten auch tiefe drops aus...??? Diese sind glaub ich besser oder??


----------



## _booze_ (17. Juli 2007)

DonDizzle schrieb:


> bin ich schon am beobachten.....für wieviel schätzt ihr geht das weg??


hab für meine schwarzen 9.0 ca. 40 bezahlt...kannst also ein bisschen mehr rechnen, zumal du nicht der einzige bist der weiße naben haben will ...bei den felgen kann ich gar keinen erkennbaren unterschied ausmachen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrashOversteel (18. Juli 2007)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Das sin Reinrassige Endurofelgen, und haben 9mm SchnellSpanner durchmesser Die gehn auf ne Normale XC Gabel nich rauf


Ich glaube das gibt es Adapter für. War nur ein Vorschlag, aber wie du selber festgestellt hast überhaupt nicht XC. Und dann der Preis.

Die 9.0 Naben muss es als Disc geben sonst nützen die die nix im LRS zusammen mit den Synchros (nur Disc).

Suchst du Disc oder V-Brake?

Wenn es aufs Geld nicht so ankommt dann kannst du auch die Naben nehmen:


----------



## DonDizzle (18. Juli 2007)

CrashOversteel schrieb:


> Ich glaube das gibt es Adapter für. War nur ein Vorschlag, aber wie du selber festgestellt hast überhaupt nicht XC. Und dann der Preis.
> 
> Die 9.0 Naben muss es als Disc geben sonst nützen die die nix im LRS zusammen mit den Synchros (nur Disc).
> 
> ...





ohhh doch es kommt aufs geld drauf an....ähhmmm die weißen naben bei ebay sind doch für disc oder??? wollte dann die syncros felgen dazu nehmen! weiß jemand was einspeichen beim händler kostet??


----------



## CrashOversteel (18. Juli 2007)

Den Bildern nach sind das V-Brake Naben. In der Beschreibung steht aber Disc. 
Ist also doch möglich mit den Synchros Felgen. Einspeichen kostet beim Händler ca. 30 ohne Speichen.


----------



## _booze_ (18. Juli 2007)

es sind auch disc naben...unter der staubkappe befindet sich eine verzahnung an der die discaufnahme einfach bei bedarf mit drei inbusschrauben und einem lockring angeschraubt werden kann...sind aber so weit ich das erlesen kann nicht im lieferumfang: "disk-rotor nicht enthalten"...hier bei dem angebot sieht mans noch mal genauer was gemeint ist: http://cgi.ebay.de/Nabe-Hinterrad-S...ryZ77586QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## CrashOversteel (19. Juli 2007)

So habe mal eine wenig bei mir zu Hause in den Bildern gekramt und dabei gefunden das es die Synchros Naben auch in weiß gibt.
Der Angabe nach 1702g der Satz und knappe 400 incl. der weißen Schnellspanner.

Habe mal schnell Bilder im Netz dazu rausgesucht:






und der LRS:


----------



## Mr. Speed (19. Juli 2007)

Zu Diesen Felgen sag ich nur:  



auser etwas das gewicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. Juli 2007)

_booze_ schrieb:


> es sind auch disc naben...unter der staubkappe befindet sich eine verzahnung an der die discaufnahme einfach bei bedarf mit drei inbusschrauben und einem lockring angeschraubt werden kann...sind aber so weit ich das erlesen kann nicht im lieferumfang: "disk-rotor nicht enthalten"...hier bei dem angebot sieht mans noch mal genauer was gemeint ist: http://cgi.ebay.de/Nabe-Hinterrad-S...ryZ77586QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Achtung, die Adapter sind noch wesentlich schwieriger aufzutreiben als die Naben an sich. Bei dem von Dir verlinkten Angebot sind welche dabei. Aber wenn der Threadersteller die weißen 9.0SL ersteigert, kann es gut sein, daß er Ewigkeiten nach den Adaptern sucht.


----------



## DonDizzle (20. Juli 2007)

CrashOversteel schrieb:


> So habe mal eine wenig bei mir zu Hause in den Bildern gekramt und dabei gefunden das es die Synchros Naben auch in weiß gibt.
> Der Angabe nach 1702g der Satz und knappe 400 incl. der weißen Schnellspanner.
> 
> Habe mal schnell Bilder im Netz dazu rausgesucht:
> ...



wo bekomme ich denn diesen laufradsatz????


----------



## _booze_ (20. Juli 2007)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Achtung, die Adapter sind noch wesentlich schwieriger aufzutreiben als die Naben an sich. Bei dem von Dir verlinkten Angebot sind welche dabei. Aber wenn der Threadersteller die weißen 9.0SL ersteigert, kann es gut sein, daß er Ewigkeiten nach den Adaptern sucht.


vielleicht lass ich mich ja mit geld, guten worten und den staubkappen dazu überreden meine adapter abzugeben wenn ich demnächst auf felgenbremse rückrüste ...


----------



## CrashOversteel (20. Juli 2007)

Hier habe ich den Synchros FL DS 23 LRS gefunden, aber leider nur mit schwarzen Naben.

Aber wenn die Synchros vertreiben, sollte es kein prob sein an einen Satz mit weißen Naben zu kommen.


----------



## Jaypeare (20. Juli 2007)

DonDizzle schrieb:


> wo bekomme ich denn diesen laufradsatz????



Ich habe meine weißen Syncros DS23 Felgen über Leon von blanck-sports.de bestellt. Kannst ja mal anfragen, ob er dir auch die Naben in weiß bestellen kann und dann einspeicht. Rechne aber mit längeren Wartezeiten, ich warte seit Mitte April auf meine Felgen... 

Angeblich sind sie aber jetzt da und gerade beim einspeichen.


----------



## DonDizzle (20. Juli 2007)

Ist das ein gutes Angebot???? 

Link


----------



## Jaypeare (20. Juli 2007)

Veltec DH + Spank Stiffee/Subrosa? Ich dachte wir sprechen hier von XC-Laufrädern.  

Falscher Link?


----------



## DonDizzle (20. Juli 2007)

na bei meinem fahrstil wohl eher all mountain....??? sind die zu schwer oder was ist los??


----------



## Jaypeare (20. Juli 2007)

Naja, die Stiffy sind bei 700 und die Subrosa bei 570 Gramm (im Vergleich zu 440 Gramm für die Syncros-Felgen, und die sind auch nicht eben superleicht). Das "DH" im Namen der Nabe lässt auch nicht unbedingt auf extremen Leichtbau schließen...

Immerhin kriegst du die Laufräder dann nicht so schnell kaputt .


----------



## DonDizzle (21. Juli 2007)

Extrem Leichtbau = Extrem empfindlich????

Also ich finde den Preis von den Spank Laufrädern sehr verlockend...wie ist denn mit der Nabe...ist die gut??? Und die Subrosa Felgen...wie ist es mit denen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (21. Juli 2007)

Zur Qualität kann ich nix sagen. Frag mal die SuFu.

Aber eines weiß ich: Wenn die Laufräder für dein LTD Pro bestimmt sind, und du solche stabilen Laufräder brauchst, weil du bei dem, was du fährst, alle anderen Laufräder kaputt kriegst, dann hast du nicht nur die falschen Laufräder, sondern auch das falsche Rad .


----------



## DonDizzle (21. Juli 2007)

ich habe nur bedenken das wenn es solch leichte laufräder sind, das sie schnell im dutt gehen wenn ich mal nen drop mache oder auch mal superschnell die treppen runterknalle!!


----------



## Jaypeare (21. Juli 2007)

Ich sag mal so: Ich fahr an meinem HT die DT Swiss XR4.1, die sind noch mal ein Stück leichter, filigraner und schmaler als z.B. die Syncros. Bin auch kein Leichtgewicht, mit Gepäck bringe ich 80 Kilo aufs Rad. Letztes WE war ich im Harz unterwegs. Auf dem Weg dorthin hab ich die eine oder andere Treppe mitgenommen, im Harz selber dann recht heftige Wurzeltrails und Felsstufen runter, das Ganze mit einer Fahrtechnik, die - naja - ausbaufähig ist. Die Laufräder haben das locker weggesteckt.

Wenn du ganz sicher gehen willst, kannst du dir so einen Hardcore-LRS holen, ich finde es übertrieben. Wäre mir zu viel unnötiges Gewicht am Rad.


----------



## DonDizzle (21. Juli 2007)

ja wegem dem gewicht bin ich ja auch am zweifeln..ich denke wenn die weißen naben zu teuer weggehen....oder ich keinen finde der mir den passenden discrotor vercheckt ...dann werden es die weißen syncros mit schwarzer nabe...denn bisher habe ich keinen händler gefunden der die auch mit weißer nabe vertreibt


----------



## CrashOversteel (21. Juli 2007)

Wie gesagt, schreibe 4Cycles mal an und frage nach. Ansonsten denke ich das die Synchros DS 23 genau das richtige für dich sind. Synchros gibt selber Hrdcore XC an und 440g für Felgen kann man nicht gerade als leicht bezeichnen.


----------



## DonDizzle (21. Juli 2007)

CrashOversteel schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, schreibe 4Cycles mal an und frage nach. Ansonsten denke ich das die Synchros DS 23 genau das richtige für dich sind. Synchros gibt selber Hrdcore XC an und 440g für Felgen kann man nicht gerade als leicht bezeichnen.



hab die schon angeschrieben und die können mir nur die laufräder mit der weißen nabe bieten!!!


----------



## CrashOversteel (21. Juli 2007)

DonDizzle schrieb:


> hab die schon angeschrieben und die können mir nur die laufräder mit der weißen nabe bieten!!!



Dann passt es doch!


----------



## DonDizzle (21. Juli 2007)

CrashOversteel schrieb:


> Dann passt es doch!



shit ****.....hab mich vertippert...war in Gedanken wohl von der weißen manifestiert!!! Ich meine, die können mir den LRS nur mit der schwarzen Nabe bieten!


----------



## xcbiker88 (23. Juli 2007)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Meine Mavic Felgen mit den alten XTR  Naben und normlen DT Swiss Speichen haben das bis heute immer noch tadellos gehalten und ich fahr ein HT



Du wiegst aber auch nur 20kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (24. Juli 2007)

Habe heute meine weißen Syncros DS23 bekommen. Sehen ganz vernünftig aus. Allerdings wurden sie am HR mit Schnellspannachse und am VR mit 20mm-Steckachsnabe eingespeicht. Und das nach über 3 Monaten Wartezeit.  

Ich glaub ich geh heut Nacht ne Bombe legen...


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (14. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Bikefreaks,

ich fand den Thread bis hierher echt sehr gut!
@ Jaypeare: Hattest Du nun eine Bombe gelegt??

Spaß bei Seite:

Wer kann über die Syncros DS23 näheres berichten??
Weiß jemand, für wieviel Gewicht die Felgen ausgelegt sind??

Bitte teilt mir eure Meinungen mit!!!!

Vielen Dank.

Gruß
Tony


----------



## Jaypeare (14. Dezember 2007)

Cruisin´Devil schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jaypeare: Hattest Du nun eine Bombe gelegt??



Ich war dabei, und als ich grad die Lunte anzünden wollte, kam der Ladenbesitzer und hat mir erklärt, dass sich Hope-Naben problemlos umbauen lassen, weil der Nabenkörper immer gleich ist, egal welche Achse. Nachdem er dann den Umbausatz für SSP kostenlos rausgerückt hat, hab ich meine Bombe wieder eingepackt .



			
				Cruisin´Devil schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kann über die Syncros DS23 näheres berichten??



Bin bisher zufrieden. Die Laufräder (Hope Pro2, Sapim Race, DS23) sind nicht gerade Leichtbau, dafür aber steif und haben bisher alles weggesteckt. Die Farbe hält bislang auch noch...


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (15. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen,

@ Jaypeare:

Japp, das hätte ich dir auch sagen können! Sorry,aber ich hatte den Thread erst gestern gelesen,da ich nachgeschaut hatte, was es für Meinungen über die DS23 gibt!

Das gibt es bei vielen Herstellern, dass die die Naben für 20mm Steckachse ausliefern, man diese jedoch mit einem Kit umbauen kann!

Ja, der LRS ist nicht gerade Leichtbau, aber dafür hält der auch wesentlich länger,als ein LRS mit 1400g!

Ich bin auch nicht gerad der Leichteste, und daher kommen solche Ultralight-LRS auch für mich nicht in Frage!

Das Ding ist nur, dass ich nicht weiß, ob mich diese Felge (DS23) auch aushält!? Ich wiege schon etwas mehr als 100Kg!
Man hat mir zur Mavic XM719 geraten, da diese bis 150Kg freigegeben ist!

Desweiteren soll die SALSA DELGADO sehr gut sein!
Ok, diese Felgen bewegen sich alle zwischen 440-480g,aber ich denke,dass man damit wenigstens was anfangen kann!


Gruß

Tony


----------



## CrashOversteel (20. Dezember 2007)

Mittlerweile gibt es auch richtige XC Laufräder in weiß. 

Hier für CD, werden wohl nicht für den Aftermarket angeboten.
Auch Rotwild setzen in dem R.R1 und dem R.GT2 den weißen Dt Swiss Laufräder ein.


----------



## Jaypeare (20. Dezember 2007)

Na, im Prinzip isses ja auch kein Problem, eine schön leichte CC-Felge (DT 4.2, Mavic 717 etc.) zu nehmen und weiß pulvern zu lassen. Kostet keine 20 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jofon (21. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!

Ganz aktuell - schau mal da: http://www.nubuk-sports.de/bike.html

jofon


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Dezember 2007)

Mal was anderes: Seh ich das richtig, daß Rotwild hier die Juicy Ultimate verbaut aber Formulanaben? Machen die das auch in der Serie? Oder haben sie hier nur schnell einen LRS vom einen ins andere Rad geschraubt?


----------

